# toothpaste.



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

I never owned a rat, but I wanted one. I worked at a pet store and our manager had the new girl unpacking the small animals from shipping. What he forgot to tell her was that she wasn't going to be the one putting the animals away. She she opened a box of baby dumbo rats and put the in the tank with adult female fancy rats. I heard one of the worst sounds ever and ran back to the rant where I pulled two blood covered baby dumbo out of the tank. I spent the next 6 hours cleaning and constricting the blood flow to the wounds. The two rats were bit one (grey) in the neck and the other (black and white) in the side. Finally after they stopped bleeding I was given approval by head office to bring them to the vet. They were given blood and put on antibiotics. Weeks later these two boys are better but now are devolving bumps on them. Turns out they both developed cysts. Sent to the vet they had them removed and put on more antibiotics. After a month of healing, the little grey rat, Torpedo, passes away from a severe seizure. Toothpaste became so depressed. I knew from the first second I grabbed him from that tank that I would protect him forever. Toothpaste is almost 5 now. I call him payters, and I have a lot more stories to share with you about him in my future blog posts.


----------

